# Sports jackets



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

As I'm approaching my 40s, I feel the need to step up my style. I've always been a jeans-and-t-shirt kind of guy. Up until a few years ago, I used to wear monotonous, boring colours (black, blue, grey).

My biggest issue is what to dress up in for occasions that aren't formal enough to require dinner jackets or suits, but jeans-and-t-shirts are too casual.

At the moment, I'm going with smart casual shirts, chinos and polished shoes. That's fine in summer but can be cold the rest of the year. I normally wear a casual coat or jacket but I find it makes me look less smart.

Having never worn sports jackets, where would you buy from and any suggestions to colour or style?


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Have a look at sports jackets made from Tweed. Have a search using the term blazer e.g. for Next to see if the style appeals.

Tweed comes in many patterns so not just checks. Not incredibly cheap but will last years

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

have a look here, a good choice of smart, casual and mix and match styles. Might give you some ideas 

https://www.masterdebonair.com/

have a look on their facebook page, always got models showing off their clothes


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Take a look at TKMaxx I’ve just bought 2 wool/linen and silk Chester Barrie blazers/sports jackets priced at £525 and £295 for £80 and £70 respectively.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

ikon66 said:


> have a look here, a good choice of smart, casual and mix and match styles. Might give you some ideas
> 
> https://www.masterdebonair.com/
> 
> have a look on their facebook page, always got models showing off their clothes


This one's doing his best to look 'Alpha Male' :lol:


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

You could always just add a blazer to your outfit.

If its summer and I'm going out its normally a Blazer, T-shirt, Chinos, Shoes. In the winter or if I need to dress up a bit more I switch the T-shirt for a shirt.

A light grey blazer will work with most trouser colours i.e Blue, Black, Grey, Red, Off White as would similarly a dark or light blue blazer.


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

slim_boy_fat said:


> This one's doing his best to look 'Alpha Male' :lol:


If you want to look smart buy something that fits not like the suit they squeezed this guy into.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

I think every wardrobe should have a peacoat, tweed jacket, biker jacket. They're all timeless classics.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I find a Barbour fits in for both causal and smart


Love my chelsea jackets


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

slim_boy_fat said:


> This one's doing his best to look 'Alpha Male' :lol:


and Fails , 
shirt Might be the right size, the no-dad isnt and the jacket is about 3sizes too small , but for looking a prize twonk he wins ,,


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I've started looking at Brook Taverner for shirts and the like. They do jackets and there is always a sale on


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

slim_boy_fat said:


> This one's doing his best to look 'Alpha Male' :lol:


I think if I ever decided to dress like that I'd need a hot cup of tea and a blanket round me to calm me down, and then taking outside and putting down in case I did it again.

I'm 39 and at no point do I ever envisage myself being fashionable.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Kimo said:


> I find a Barbour fits in for both causal and smart
> Love my chelsea jackets


I have a Barbour chelsea jacket that I wear in Spring and Autumn. Don't think it looks smart enough when going to smart-casual gatherings.



PugIain said:


> I'm 39 and at no point do I ever envisage myself being fashionable.


I've never been one to be fashionable. I have zero sense of style 
*flashbacks to my sixth form years when I thought it was cool to wear a cream linen, purple shirt and yellow tie*

which is why I really need to work out how to look smart and not scruffy. I'm about two years behind you in age.


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

slim_boy_fat said:


> This one's doing his best to look 'Alpha Male' :lol:


I thought you were older than that Slim :lol:


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

Tend to go down the Ted Baker, Riess route, but Next are pretty good, and as always TK Maxx have the occasional bargain that is just right.


Just avoid looking like Jeremy Clarkson, (or worse the hamster) that's my worry at 51.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

This thread killed me. To Be fair I have this

https://www.cavani.co.uk/collections/peaky-blinders/products/albert?variant=5478374015007

I'm 28 but use this suit in so many variations.
Definetly worth checking out the cavani suit jackets!


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

Alfieharley1 said:


> This thread killed me. To Be fair I have this
> 
> https://www.cavani.co.uk/collections/peaky-blinders/products/albert?variant=5478374015007
> 
> What a difference between two adverts, on the whole the Cavani one features suits that fit the model (apart from the Albert grey extra large one https://www.cavani.co.uk/collection...a-large-two-piece-suit?variant=15445341012062) so they help you to look smarter.


----------

